# Fishing lure displays



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have 3 fishing lures that are my favourites. They are hand carved and were given to me as gifts. For fear of losing them, they have never, and will never, see the water. :thumbdown: However, I can't really appreciate them as long as they just sit in my tackle box. I figured that I would make some small wall frames to display my favourite lures so that I could appreciate them all the time.
For starters, I will show you the lures.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I made 3 shadow boxes, with 1/16" plexi for the window. I used maple for the bodies and walnut for the splines. I finished it off with a tung oil sealer and then a buff and a coat of wax. The last photo is just to show the splines.


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

Those are some beautiful lures! And some great boxes to display them in! 

I have one myself that's only seen the water once. I fish structure mostly, and I was a nervous wreck while it was on the line!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow, those are great! Lures and boxes!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I love it. You could sell those and anglers would snap them up. Aside from the beautiful cases, I really like the first lure with the hairy ears and the scared eyes. All three are cool looking but that one hit me as having some expression on its face.


----------



## danyankee425 (Apr 10, 2011)

those look great and the boxes are cool:thumbsup:, my kid would go crazy over the lures. you need to make a sign, BREAK GLASS IN CASE OF BIG BASS SIGHTING:laughing:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

What a neat idea! I find it interesting that you chose to leave the back clear as well rather than making it solid. Those are some good looking splines (a personal favorite of mine). Did you say you're going to hang these on the wall? What type of mount did you affix to hang them from? Perhaps a routed keyhole? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys. These 3 lures are now hung in the recroom of my house. I chose sawtooth hangers for the mounting hardware. I was considering keyhole routing but there wasn't enough clearance at the top of the frames and I didn't want to mess around with having 2 keyholes, one on each side. I'll try and post a picture of them hanging. BTW, I chose to leave the back clear just in case someone wanted to see the back side of the lures.


----------

